# excited this weekend!!!!



## deafishunt (Feb 5, 2005)

Greatwhitehunter and I will gone hunting this weekend in North Central local. He scouted three days row and found pot hole on corn field. There are average 25K. I wish you give me magic lucky this weekend!!!


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

good luckj


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

best of luck to you guys


----------



## Snow Hunter (Nov 16, 2004)

Good luck to you. Two of my friends put on some serious miles to find geese today and came up with a field with 200 and another one with 20. Talk about a bust. I hope you slam em'.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Good luck and let us know how you do!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Snow Hunter said:


> Good luck to you. Two of my friends put on some serious miles to find geese today and came up with a field with 200 and another one with 20. Talk about a bust. I hope you slam em'.


I did the same yesterday. I took a right to check over a hill and nothing so I blew a U turn. Had a truck pull out in front of me from a driveway and then right over the other hill was a pretty nice feed. It was a dark truck with a 4 wheeler in the bed so if you happen to read this I was in the dirty red durango. I did not see any posted signs but figured they saw the birds first so I did not try it this morning. Hope they got into them good. Found a few other small pockets of birds that were mixed with lessers and cranes. Back to the drawing board!

Great luck to you deafishunt!


----------



## fowlhunter7 (Mar 1, 2005)

Deafishunt,
Send me a pm if you want some floaters for your water hole this weekend. Headed for ND tonight. Good luck!


----------



## deafishunt (Feb 5, 2005)

I will report and some pictures after hunting.. I know this Saturday will be shower or rainy. I hope not heavy rainy, my friend told me that juvies are not arrive yet. :roll:


----------



## poppaduck (May 11, 2006)

deafishunt said:


> I will report and some pictures after hunting.. I know this Saturday will be shower or rainy. I hope not heavy rainy, my friend told me that juvies are not arrive yet.
> 
> Best of luck this weekend deadfishunt, wish I could be with you. Hope the rain don't mess you up................Poppaduck


----------

